# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  What happened to the search box?

## Davo

What happened to the search box, Eddie?

----------


## nka

Oh... yeah... gone... ?

----------


## Compro01

Until that gets fixed, you can search from http://3dprintboard.com/search.php

----------


## Eddie

Hmm, interesting.  Not sure why this theme doesn't have it.  I'll look into it.  I personally just use google.  I type in "site:3dprintboard.com "topic I'm searching for""
Ed

----------


## Eddie

I've added a tab at the top of the site for search.  Guess it wasn't built into this theme.
Ed

----------

